# Probleme mit der Grafikkarte



## Zocker007 (31. März 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe fogendes problem meine Graffikarte nvidiaGeforce 6600GT von Club 3D lässt immer die fehlermeldung erscheinen ,dass sie nicht mit genügend strom versorgt wird und daher das grafikniveau runterschrauben muss :-((Das passiert meist schon wenn ich ein spiel nur starte 

infos zu meinen system :
netzteil : dark power pro von be quiet 530 watt
onboard sound
1 festplatte
1 laufwerk
1 gigabyte ram

Also an überlastung des netzteiles kann es ja nicht liegen oder ?hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen ach und das Stromkabel ist auch an der graka angeschlossen

Ich weiß nicht woran es liegen könnte (eigentlich nur defekt oder)

Ich hoffe ihr könnt helfen gruß Zocker007


----------



## Raubkopierer (31. März 2007)

mh... ist das ne AGP-Karte? wenn ja schau mal, ob du ne externe Stromversorgung brauchst. Ist zwar unwahrscheinlich aber daran kanns liegen. Desweiteren könntest du evtl. den Treiber neuinstallieren. oder dich an den Hersteller wenden zwecks Ersatz :/


----------



## Zocker007 (2. April 2007)

Ja es ist ne Agp Graka und externe stromversorgung ist auch dran habe ich aber  auch geschrieben und ersatez vom hersteller geht nicht der meldet sich nicht zurück


----------



## Raubkopierer (2. April 2007)

Mh... sry... das kommt davon wenn man nicht bis ans Ende liest >.<


----------



## ojamaney (11. April 2007)

Mögliche Ursache kann auch sein:
- Karte ist an Stromkabel angeschlossen, das auch andere Geräte mit Strom versorgt.
Lösung: Schliesse die Karte an ein separates Stromkabel an, so dass nur die Karte von dieser Leitung Strom bekommt.

- Netzteil ist defekt
Netzteile haben immer mehrere Stromkreise. So kann es passieren, dass Mainborad, HDD usw mit Strom versorgt werden, andere teile des Systems aber nicht. Oft auch daran zu erkennen, dass sich der PC plötzlich ausschaltet oder erst nach mehreren Anläufen richtig hochfährt.
Lösung zum testen: Tausche das Stromkabel zur Karte mit dem eines funktionierenden Laufwerkes aus (DVD, CD zb).

Viel Glück


----------

